# Fallout 3/Skyrim creator Adam Adamowicz dies



## JandenHale (Feb 20, 2012)

I debated on whether or not to put this in here, but I thought FO3 and Skyrim were relevant to the forums here. 

"Adamowicz, who died on Feb. 9 at 43, was a concept artist whose paintings of exotic landscapes, monsters and elaborately costumed heroes and villains formed the visual foundation for two of the most popular single-player role-playing video games of all time."

I'll post the link when I hit 15 posts, can't add it just yet.


----------



## JandenHale (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's the link I mentioned earlier now that I'm able to post links and whatnot.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/arts/video-games/adam-adamowicz-artist-for-lush-video-game-worlds-dies-at-43.html

http://www.bendbulletin.com/article/20120220/NEWS0107/202200345/


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 21, 2012)

A real shame. He did some very nice work.


----------



## BlakkrDraumr (Feb 22, 2012)

NUUU! I live in Skyrim!


----------



## Chaoticheart (Feb 22, 2012)

A pity. Both Skyrim and FO3 were beautifully done in my opinion.

I did get a slight chuckle out of his odd jobs odd jobs, though. "Haunted house builder and erotic cake artisan" are certainly interesting things to have on a resume.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Feb 22, 2012)

That's really sad news and a real blow to Bethesda... He will be missed for sure. 

His work was amazing, it will be a hard job to come for the person filling his shoes.

I guess we can be thankful he got to see his last masterpiece released and become a major success. I'm sure he will be happy with how well Skyrim has done.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a shame his parents named him Adam Adamowicz. As is his death, and so young.


----------



## Broamalia (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish that didnt happen, so young anyway. Very sad.


----------

